# Fuente de alimentacion de Soundcraft averiada



## josemontiel (Feb 6, 2013)

Buenos días; tengo un mezclador soundcraft M12 com la fuente de alimentación averiada y necesito localizar el esquema o diagrama de dicha fuente. ¿puede alguien ayudarme? Gracias


----------



## felixreal (Feb 8, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

En el manual de servicio que tengo no sale la fuente, es curioso.
Pero si es con transformador clásico, tendrás una alimentación simétrica, +-17v, y una de 48v para el phamtom. 
Si es una fuente conmutada, con transformador pequeño, te paso este esquema de otra fuente Soundcraft que quizás te pueda ayudar.

Saludos!!


----------



## josemontiel (Mar 2, 2013)

Gracias por enviarme el esquema pero la fuente de la M12 es conmutada pero más sencilla,el problema que tiene esta fuente es que ha llegado con varias resistencias y diodos quemados literalmente y un C.I. de 8 patitas ha explotado siendo imposible averiguar la nomenclatura del mismo.Gracias por intentar ayudarme. Un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 2, 2013)

Los diagramas que poseo de la M4 - M8 y M12 no tienen la fuente. 
Acaso es una fuente externa?. 
Puedes subir el modelo esacto?.

Tal como DSP100 por ejemplo. 

Puedes subir si no alguna foto de la misma? 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## ivaquigu (May 30, 2015)

hola hermano esta es el diagrama completo


----------

